# when is it enough? PLEASE HELP!



## confusedat42 (Dec 17, 2012)

I have been married to a beautiful woman for 17yrs now. We have had our ups and downs over those 17yr. She has gone through many health issues and has battled through them She now has nerve damage in her arm that has required 2 surgergies and one more coming. She has been out of work for two yrs. and has resulted in about $400 less a month income to the house. I have been working two jobs to make ends meet. These are not the issuses. 1 yr. ago we separated during that time she had texting and meet up relationships with three different guys. We worked through those issuses and got back together for about 8 months. Last week she said she was not happy again and wants out. Again texting and meet-ups started. not the same people. I have confronted her about this and not much has changed. I don't know if I can take this again. I feel like I want to call it quits. I deserve better than this.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

You're familiar with the sex chemistry high that is released in a WW's brain when she has sex with strange dudes, right? If not, google: phenylethylamine, dopamine, norepinephrine, serotonin, testosterone. That makes for a crack-like thrill ride for the WW. Your wife has gotten in touch with her inner **** and released it upon the world. She's hooked on the rush of casual sex. It's time to let her go to her self-selected fate.


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

Machiavelli, that was heart braking and hilarious at the same time.

What I've learned during my ordeal/TAM Stories is that we men forget about ourselves, get comfortable and let go.

We forget what attracted our mates in the first place.

We can't lose touch with ourselves in the process.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

Machiavelli, that was heart braking and hilarious at the same time.

What I've learned during my ordeal/TAM Stories is that we men forget about ourselves, get comfortable and let go.

We forget what attracted our mates in the first place.

We can't lose touch with ourselves in the process.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecretTears (Jul 18, 2010)

Absolutely you deserve better than this! If the first time wasn't enough, make it that this time is enough! 

I have a similar story to yours. My ex cheated on me a couple of years ago (long term affair). I took him back, we went to counseling, emotional roller coaster etc... Five weeks ago he suddenly left me again, without any explanation (not sure there is OW) and after being with him for 13 years and going through all the other S..t with him before, now I know I deserve someone better. He acted like a jerk, he is never going to change and I am done hurting for him. How many times are you willing to go through this pain for her?


----------

